# Spring into the Dales



## Kestevan (3 Apr 2016)

Anyone else venturing out next Sunday?

Hoping for MUCH better weather than the horrendous experience last year.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2016)

We were talking about that on my forum ride today. Subject to acceptable weather, Littgull and I are certainly hoping to do it.


----------



## busdennis (4 Apr 2016)

count me in for this one, can you still enter on the day?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2016)

busdennis said:


> count me in for this one, can you still enter on the day?





SITD organiser said:


> ENTRIES WILL BE ACCEPTED ON THE DAY. GIVEN THE NUMBER OF RIDERS LIKELY TO DO THIS, IT WILL HELP US IF YOU CAN BRING A COMPLETED ENTRY FORM TO THE START.


I will probably enter online, even though I have pulled out of a few recent audax events due to bad weather. It saves hassle at the start.

It says on the audax page for the event that there are changes. I have not checked the details yet, but the distance seems to have increased by 5 km so there must be at least one detour somewhere. I'll find out what the changes are, and report back below.


----------



## Kestevan (4 Apr 2016)

@ColinJ just had a quick look at the entry form/routsheet...

It's back to the old starting point in Hebden (Salem Community Centre) as the place at Mythomroyde they used for the last couple of years has been flooded out and damaged. Rest of the route looks to be unchanged from last year (but dont quote me on that).


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2016)

Kestevan said:


> @ColinJ just had a quick look at the entry form/routsheet...
> 
> It's back to the old starting point in Hebden (Salem Community Centre) as the place at Mythomroyde they used for the last couple of years has been flooded out and damaged. Rest of the route looks to be unchanged from last year (but dont quote me on that).


Ah - the extra distance WAS the extra distance to and from Mytholmroyd. That has now been taken out but the first mention on the audax page still describes it as being 115 km, though it is described as 110 km below that. (It is ACTUALLY 112 km - that is from very detailed measurement on the OS map, and checked by GPS numerous times by me on rides over the years. Still, a few km is not the issue on this ride - it is the repeated hills that tire the legs!)

Unfortunately, the GPX files linked to on the audax page, in the letter to entrants, and on the West Yorkshire SR webpage all refer to the Mytholmroyd start/finish!

I have checked the rest of the route and you are right - Hebden Bridge to Hebden Bridge IS the same as the last few years, it is only the venue that has changed.

@tubbycyclist - maybe you could have a word with Chris Crossland and get the gpx files updated? The oversight should not be a big deal unless a rider from out of the area switches their Garmin ON and their brain OFF and ends up knackered and befuddled in Mytholmroyd at the end! 

*NB: BEARING THAT IN MIND - IF YOU HAVE DOWNLOADED THE CURRENT GPX FILE, IGNORE THE BIT TO AND FROM MYTHOLMROYD! YOU NEED TO GO TO SALEM MILL BESIDE HEBDEN BRIDGE CO-OP. *


----------



## Kestevan (5 Apr 2016)

For anyone wanting an updated route I've attached the .tcx and .gpx routes I'll be using on Sunday.
Feel free to use them....but I'd check and confirm that they are correct before hand as I don't want anyone moaning at me if they use them and get lost.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2016)

The GPX file is definitely right - I just loaded it in to Memory Map and followed it all the way. I can't vouch for the other one though.


----------



## Kestevan (5 Apr 2016)

I recreated the route on RidewithGps from the "official" .gpx minus the changes at start/end. 
Then the 2 files were created from the same source and simply saved in different formats.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2016)

Can't do it; I'm marshalling at the Ronde van Calderdale with my youngest.


----------



## busdennis (7 Apr 2016)

weather forcast looking good for Sunday, is it time to make a list of riders and meeting point, are you still on the same mobile no. Colin?

list of riders
busdennis


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2016)

busdennis said:


> weather forcast looking good for Sunday, is it time to make a list of riders and meeting point, are you still on the same mobile no. Colin?
> 
> list of riders
> busdennis


I am. I will ride over from Todmorden and aim to arrive at about 08:30. 

It is surprisingly hard to spot people in a crowd of only 100 or so riders.

'Spot the Cyclechatters'!






I think that if the weather is as forecast then there will be 120+, based on previous turnouts. I suggest that we start from the back of the bunch and perhaps work our way past stragglers together, rather than starting in the middle and getting confused by faster groups overtaking us? So, how about gathering at the back of the side street by the mill at 08:55, ready to set off at 09:00?

It will be cold in the valley and on the first few descents so I recommend wearing layers which can be taken off later when the day warms up. I did SITD over-dressed a couple of times in a heavy jacket and cooked after midday!

My pal Bill will be at the start but may be whizzing round with a faster mate of his. My friend Carrie who was on last weekend's forum ride will meet us in Stanbury and ride back round as far as Keighley. She lives over there and doesn't fancy the extra return ride from Keighley which would be involved if she were to start and finish the full route with us. She may recruit another rider or two to join her.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2016)

Littgull has just let me know that he won't be joining us for this one because of other commitments.

@busdennis - if you come over in your van, do you think I could leave my bike in it at the end of the ride while we go to the mill for coffee and cake? (I always feel a bit anxious leaving my best bike unattended outside while I am upstairs at the mill.)


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2016)

I just completed my online entry. From recent experience, that should doom us to thunderstorms, blizzards and flash floods at the weekend!


----------



## Kestevan (7 Apr 2016)

I'll be there (assuming the lack of thunderstorms, blizzards, flash floods and other divers alarums) .

Looks like the guys I was supposed to ride with ( @IG88 and @Steve H ) are claiming oncoming bouts of man flu, so may or may not turn up.....


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2016)

Blimey - @Steve H - that's a blast from the past! It seems like ages since he has turned out on a ride with me. I was beginning to wonder if @potsy has kidnapped him!


----------



## busdennis (8 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Littgull has just let me know that he won't be joining us for this one because of other commitments.
> 
> @busdennis - if you come over in your van, do you think I could leave my bike in it at the end of the ride while we go to the mill for coffee and cake? (I always feel a bit anxious leaving my best bike unattended outside while I am upstairs at the mill.)


morning Colin (how do you do the @ hyperlink)
will be in the van but last year the only parking I could find was a few miles from the start, will bring a good lock that I will leave at the start incase I can't get parked any closer


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2016)

busdennis said:


> morning Colin (how do you do the @ hyperlink)
> will be in the van but last year the only parking I could find was a few miles from the start, will bring a good lock that I will leave at the start incase I can't get parked any closer


Just insert the @ symbol and start typing the member name without a space after the symbol. The forum software starts suggesting possible names after a few characters. In your case, I think 'bus' was enough to narrow it down to you and two others. There are quite a few Colins but I come high in the list so I think it looks at post count to suggest more prominent members before newbies. You can scroll down the list of suggestions and select the right one.

One place you can normally park which only locals know about is at the foot of the steep road to Horsehold. Drive past the side road to event HQ, and then immediate left after the Co-op, over the canal bridge, and then immediate right. There are usually several places you can park up there, but SITD regulars may have spotted that possibility and grabbed them.


----------



## Kestevan (8 Apr 2016)

I'm considering parking at the centre at Mythomroyd where the event started last year and riding into Hebden. 
Not too far away, free and gives me chance to get my legs going before the initial climb up Oxenhope.

@ColinJ - I know the centre was flooded out, but do you happen to know if the carpark is open?


----------



## zacklaws (8 Apr 2016)

I've entered this again. I'll be starting at the back again as usual. Recognisable by my Light blue shirt with "Velo Club Beverley" on. If that is not visible because I am having to wear a wet proof jacket because Colin has now doomed us to get wet, then I have "CC" in fluroscent red on both sides of my helmet.

This year is going to be a struggle, finding it hard to ride and the slightest gradient uphill almost grinds me to a halt. Don't know why, is it the after effects of PBP and being burnt out still?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2016)

Kestevan said:


> I'm considering parking at the centre at Mythomroyd where the event started last year and riding into Hebden.
> Not too far away, free and gives me chance to get my legs going before the initial climb up Oxenhope.
> 
> @ColinJ - I know the centre was flooded out, but do you happen to know if the carpark is open?


I'm not sure. I THINK I saw cars in the other week but I would not swear to it. You should be able to park on the Halifax-bound side of the A646 near Hebden Bridge station at that time on a Sunday morning.



zacklaws said:


> I've entered this again. I'll be starting at the back again as usual. Recognisable by my Light blue shirt with "Velo Club Beverley" on. If that is not visible because I am having to wear a wet proof jacket because Colin has now doomed us to get wet, then I have "CC" in fluroscent red on both sides of my helmet.
> 
> This year is going to be a struggle, finding it hard to ride and the slightest gradient uphill almost grinds me to a halt. Don't know why, is it the after effects of PBP and being burnt out still?


If you genuinely _are_ going really slowly as opposed to '_slower than usual but quicker than most_' then you would be welcome to come with us if you would like some company.


----------



## zacklaws (9 Apr 2016)

I'm definitley slower than usual and I'll tag along with you Colin. I also have a problem with my right knee, sorted it for last weekends club ride and never had a twinge but for this weekend, I have the dilemma of using SPD_l's which I have got sorted out, or change to my preference of SPD's for Audax's and all the walking about etc in checkpoints. If it stops raining at some point today, I'll give them a test out.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2016)

zacklaws said:


> I'm definitley slower than usual and I'll tag along with you Colin. I also have a problem with my right knee, sorted it for last weekends club ride and never had a twinge but for this weekend, I have the dilemma of using SPD_l's which I have got sorted out, or change to my preference of SPD's for Audax's and all the walking about etc in checkpoints. If it stops raining at some point today, I'll give them a test out.


A 'like' for joining us, not for knee problems!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2016)

It looks like a cold start, but mild later. The Keighley Road climb will soon warm us up but the first few descents will feel very chilly.

My friend Carrie will not now be joining us because she is going off mountain biking with some of her mountain biking crowd. My other local cycling friend (Bill) will be doing SITD but is expecting a faster friend to turn up so I think they will leave me/us behind on the first climb and not be seen again.

So it looks like ...

Kestevan
ColinJ
busdennis
zacklaws
And possibly my friend Bill plus a fastish local rider
See you at the back of the crowd at the start in the morning, 08:55-ish!


----------



## zacklaws (10 Apr 2016)

Setting off in a few minutes. Going to be a cold day on them decents.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2016)

It is dry in the valley, but there is a cold mist enveloping everything. It looks like one of those classic editions of SITD which starts off very chilly but gradually gets warmer further into the ride, with an exhausting headwind on the lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng climbs back up from Keighley and Oxenhope towards the end of the ride. The great thing about SITD though is that the last 7 km are downhill!

I'll mess about on here for another 20 minutes and then get ready and set off to Hebden Bridge at about 08:15.


----------



## Kestevan (10 Apr 2016)

Cracking ride, and given the time of year the weather couldn't have been better.

My legs can certainly tell they've done some climbing today.


----------



## zacklaws (10 Apr 2016)

Totally agree, been a brilliant day, physically I feel great, mentally I just want to go to sleep, maybe dehydration causing it as I did not drink much all day.


----------



## busdennis (10 Apr 2016)

great rides lads, don't want to wish the summer away but hope "season of mist" is as good


----------



## zacklaws (10 Apr 2016)

"Season of the Mists" Well, once your up the first hill, then you can laugh about it as the rest is easy,...........well that is until you hit the 20% hill in the latter stages, where I once came across a rider who snapped his chain on it, and found out at the finish when he rolled in, he snapped his chain twice more on it, then you can laugh at that one too all the way back to the finish. Apart for that and a few other hills, it is an excellent ride. I keep coming back every year and I'm not a hill climber. Oh and just remembered did I mention the lovely climb up, "Old man of Pendle" or "Nick of Pendle" or something like that, that one always makes me think that there must be easier things in life to do on a Sunday.

In fact it is a chain snapping ride, a colleague from my club once snapped his chain on one of the minor climbs, that is if any of the climbs can be justified as being called "minor climb".

If you start carbo loading now and towing five or six anvils welded together up hills now behind your bike training, you might be lucky and just find it a hard ride, otherwise its like a cycling film made by the "Hammer House of Horror". Alternatively, buy a book on sailing and learn how to "Tack", comes in useful on steep hills, makes the hills twice as long, but not so steep..

Nice to see, today's exertions have not dampened by sense of humour.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2016)

Yes - it was a great day out on the bikes!

Once the early chilly mist had lifted we got a splendid sunny spring day. We didn't really have any problems with the wind, unlike some recent editions of SITD.

We were greatly surprised to find that the hilltops at the start of the ride were dusted with snow! It all melted while we were out, but it was nice to see.







I have been caught out by cold conditions on SITD and also been over-dressed other years so I wore layers today and gradually removed the spare ones as the day warmed up. As you can see in the photos below - it did!











@busdennis - it seems that I do have the right day for the York-Hull ride in my diary ... Sat, 25th June. For some reason, I didn't have it in my _brain_!

I have chosen Sat, 2nd July for the Settle ride. That date would have to change if the weather turned out awful because I am not going to tackle huge, steep Dales climbs in thunderstorms etc., but hopefully we would get a day like today for it!

My Rivington ride from Todmorden is going to be on Sat, 7th May.


----------

